# 622 threads of trouble



## bethlehem (Feb 18, 2006)

Is the old saying bad news travels fast the case of the 622? It seems that everyday I read new reports of problems with the 622 or the install or both. Are there any good reports out there? A receiver with no problems? Lets hear of some good results, if there are any?


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Ok.. I'm having good results.. now what?

Point being, do you expect the people with no problems to start a thread in that regard?

I guess you've looked at the poll results? 22 say no issues and 41 say minor issues with workarounds possible. 3 say "junk it" 

I'm one of the 22 but I dont know what to say about it. I'd be guessing if I said that maybe it's working fine because I dont run it as hard as other people do.. I dont know. Maybe a number of the people with issues is HDMI related. Again cant speak to that.. I dont use it. Or quirks running it in dual mode.. I dont do that either.

But unless I'm delusional and the other 21 are lieing, then yeah, theres some out there that are "working fine".. at least within the way those particular ones are being used.

Then again if I actually wanted to find something wrong with the unit, I bet I could.


----------



## Greg L (Feb 3, 2006)

bethlehem said:


> Is the old saying bad news travels fast the case of the 622? It seems that everyday I read new reports of problems with the 622 or the install or both. Are there any good reports out there? A receiver with no problems? Lets hear of some good results, if there are any?


My installation was a nightmare and if it weren't for this forum I would have had to send my receiver back without installation because the installer said it could not be installed in my house and I should contact E* and send it back. (no, he didn't know what he was talking about, that is all a different story covered in another thread.)

That being said..... Now my 622 IS installed and runs in Dual Mode. I have used it for over 48 hoours and only had one problem with video "stuttering" a few minutes after the installer left. I was also tinkering with different settings at the time. A warm boot fixed the problem.

Since then I have had ZERO problems other than a remote address issue for the TV2 remote which was fixed by changing the TV2 remote address.

I am probably not a heavy user but I have been really truying the DVR out a lot since this is my first DVR. Today I was DVRing 2 different programs and watching a third OTA. It worked perfectly and my wife said she was soooo impressed and super excited about this $299 reciever!(OK maybe she was being a little sarcastic ....)

Anyway, I really like it. I am using component not HDMI because I don't have a HDMI-->DVI cable yet. But from reading several post here that seems to be a source of at least a few problems so I may wait until software updates fix those problems and porple report back here. Overall I am VERY HAPPY with this receiver and I am glad that I took the plunge!


----------



## auburn2 (Sep 8, 2005)

bethlehem said:


> Is the old saying bad news travels fast the case of the 622? It seems that everyday I read new reports of problems with the 622 or the install or both. Are there any good reports out there? A receiver with no problems? Lets hear of some good results, if there are any?


No problems with my receiver. Just swapped it out for the 942 myself ... did check switch ... downloaded software ... called Dish to activate the RX and cancel my service call (which was 2 weeks away).

I liked my 942, but I like my 622 even better. The best feature is the extra SD inputs for TV1. I have an HD front PJ and an SD TV in the same room. On the 942 I had to switch the format back and forth between 480i and HD depending on which I was watching (because the TV only accepted 480i on the component). Now I just can use the S-Video line and not fool with switching it back and forth.

I also dig having both TV1 and TV2 go out on the RF modulator.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

DP1 said:


> Ok.. I'm having good results.. now what?
> ...
> I guess you've looked at the poll results? 22 say no issues and 41 say minor issues with workarounds possible. 3 say "junk it"  ...


I think even the participants in polls such as these are skewed toward participation by people that are having troubles.

People with problems, real or imagined, are looking for help or a way to "share" their problem.

People without receiver problems are unlikely to get up in the morning, have a cup of Joe, and then say to themself, "Well, off to the Forums to let everyone know that I am having no problems.:hurah:


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

It is very simple. Those of us who aren't having problems don't post about NOT having problems. 

If I was someone reading these forums and considering getting a 622 I sure would not let the relatively few (out of thousands of installs) complaints stop me from getting one. The ViP 622 is an awesome receiver.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Nobody wants to read success stories when their world is crashing in. Also those with failure stories tend to post in every thread (including the success threads). If a 'success story' member did that they would be accused of being a Dish Network kissass.  (Wrongly accused.)


----------



## m00se (Feb 10, 2003)

SaltiDawg said:


> I think even the participants in polls such as these are skewed toward participation by people that are having troubles.
> 
> People with problems, real or imagined, are looking for help or a way to "share" their problem.
> 
> People without receiver problems are unlikely to get up in the morning, have a cup of Joe, and then say to themself, "Well, off to the Forums to let everyone know that I am having no problems.:hurah:


Well I would surely love to add to the good news thread but here it is 3:40p on a sunny Saturday afternoon and I am still waiting for an installer to show up. I know the appointment is for between 12 and 5 but this sure is a lot of wasted time on a Saturday afternoon. Just stepped in from outside to find a voice message saying installer is running late (no kidding) and someone will call when he is on his way. I think I've figured the running late message for about three hours plus now. Let's hope it won't take him three hours to install if he does show up.


----------



## m00se (Feb 10, 2003)

m00se said:


> Well I would surely love to add to the good news thread but here it is 3:40p on a sunny Saturday afternoon and I am still waiting for an installer to show up. I know the appointment is for between 12 and 5 but this sure is a lot of wasted time on a Saturday afternoon. Just stepped in from outside to find a voice message saying installer is running late (no kidding) and someone will call when he is on his way. I think I've figured the running late message for about three hours plus now. Let's hope it won't take him three hours to install if he does show up.


It's now 4:55p and still waiting. How much longer before I run out of patience I wonder I'm beginning to think this upgrade thing was a bad idea on my part. I had many other uses for my day off but seems DishNetwork had beter plans. I've never had good experience with any prepaid service My credit card was debited before I ever got off the phone on 3/1 and here it is 4/8 with four minutes to go till the end of the scheduled time slot and still I wait. I sure hope I will not have to reschedule this or wait on this for anything else anytime soon because right now I just want to cancel this whole thing and forget it ever happened.


----------



## David-A (Feb 21, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> I think even the participants in polls such as these are skewed toward participation by people that are having troubles.


This sounds right to me. I came on this forum because I was having problems with my 622 and wanted to find out if I was the only one with the frequent rebooting problem and if not, if there was a fix for it. I probably wouldn't have come here if I only had minor problems with easy work-arounds.

At first I was happy to learn there were others with the reboot problem as this meant it was likely that the problem would get solved soon. However, I'm now on my second 622 and of course second software version and my DVR is still rebooting (though only 2 or 3 times a day instead 8 or more times).

I sure wish I knew why I'm having problems when those of you in this thread aren't. Did I just have bad luck in getting 2 defective 622's? Am I doing something differently with my 622 that you aren't? Is it possible that you don't use yours as heavily as I do and you just aren't noticing this problem? I sure wish I knew. As it is, I'm about ready to give up on Dish, try to get my money back, and go back to DirecTV. I'll miss some of the Zoom channels, though.


----------



## bethlehem (Feb 18, 2006)

m00se said:


> It's now 4:55p and still waiting. How much longer before I run out of patience I wonder I'm beginning to think this upgrade thing was a bad idea on my part. I had many other uses for my day off but seems DishNetwork had beter plans. I've never had good experience with any prepaid service My credit card was debited before I ever got off the phone on 3/1 and here it is 4/8 with four minutes to go till the end of the scheduled time slot and still I wait. I sure hope I will not have to reschedule this or wait on this for anything else anytime soon because right now I just want to cancel this whole thing and forget it ever happened.


Don't feel lonely, they did me the same way. Must be a common practice to claim that they are running behind and just never show up. I went thru a week of they will be there and they are on the way stuff. I cancelled my order. Then the installer finally contacted me and wanted to come out the next day, even claimed they would do it on Sunday if Sat. was a problem. No deal, I was still too upset to give in. Well I'm considering giving them another chance, hence the reason I asked if there are many good reports about the 622 and E* "great" installs. Maybe I might just wait on D* new mpeg 4.


----------



## m00se (Feb 10, 2003)

bethlehem said:


> Don't feel lonely, they did me the same way. Must be a common practice to claim that they are running behind and just never show up. I went thru a week of they will be there and they are on the way stuff. I cancelled my order. Then the installer finally contacted me and wanted to come out the next day, even claimed they would do it on Sunday if Sat. was a problem. No deal, I was still too upset to give in. Well I'm considering giving them another chance, hence the reason I asked if there are many good reports about the 622 and E* "great" installs. Maybe I might just wait on D* new mpeg 4.


The installer finally showed up at 5:40p and proceeded to rattle off his confirmation of what was to be done. First mistake, he states he has a work order to install 622 on one tv I told him he had better call Dish because I sure as heck am not paying $299 to have a dual tuner installed on one TV when Dish pushed the bennies of having a dual tuner as being able to connect two tvs. He called and verified and then he confirmed my subscription level as Gold.... wrong again. Anyway, he had some problems getting a good signal on the 129 bird but finally got it up to 120% after re-aiming the dish a few times. It had been stuck at 39%. Just as he was getting ready to pack up to leave I decided I had better check the tv connected to the 625 and sure enough it had no signal and when it did get a signal it was about 6" x 8". Finally got that resolved at 8:00p Not the way I wanted to spend an entire Saturday but the end result is that I have a working 622 with great HD images on my E60A20. I hope the first bill is correct as I have vowed to avoid E* customer service for a while.


----------



## kappy44 (Apr 16, 2006)

I just joined this forum today to voice my complaints with the 622....I came over from the AVS Forum as it was mentioned there that *E is monitoring this forum for user problems....I've been an *E subscriber for 9 years and have had all models of HDPVR's that *E has produced....Let me start with my original post on the AVS Forum:
This DVR is designed using the in the guide to timer programming function by an idiot!!!! The amount of steps required, the nonsense with a priority #, the display of a crossed out program vs. a simple delete from the list, etc., etc.!!! destroyed the ease of use I enjoyed with the 921 and 924. The stupid choice of single mode vs. dual mode screws up programming to begin with. I never understood why *E introduced this as a priority in the 924 and carried it over to the 622 for the nonsense of sending a dedicated tuner mode to a second TV in SD....when the users of this equipment expected full HD capability....it would have been far easier to have two component or HDMI out jacks (one for each tuner to TV) if they wanted to justify gumming up the recording/timer use. To top it off my phone jack was defective on delivery and I've had to tape the phone line into the jack to keep it from falling out.....all this to lease this piece of junk and return a unit I owned and still not have true mpeg4 reception....I hope some of the *E "powers that be" take note of this forum!!!! 

Now the latest on further problems: The image you are wathing when recording on one or both tuners and playing back a recorded event if either or both tuners are recording will jitter intermittently every 1 to 3 seconds. This was noted when the 921 first came out and was corrected by a software update and needs the same type of correction on the 622.

When talking to a customer rep for HD equipment I again reiterated my displeasure with all the keystrokes required to either program an event or play one back. I could care less about an SD ability on a second TV....I pointed out that the single vs. dual mode defaults interfere with the programming functions and require extensive correction of same to make this DVR user friendly to a customer who wants full dual tuner and playback on a single unit in a high end HD home theater. I want to record my events primarily in HD and watch same on the same single home theater system. If I wanted an SD ability for some second tv system then I would have purchased an SD PVR. This unit has one purpose for me and that is HD at one location, heck if they want to play with dual mode then output the second mode in HD as well via HDMI or component...what nonsense!...I long for the basic programming menu and control that was in the 921 and even the 942 was easier than this. Let's just start with one keystroke to get to my recording list and then lets get rid of crossed out items on the list that were deleted, then lets get rid of this silly priority system...I'll be glad to re-program this nonsense if given the chance!


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

kappy44 said:


> ... hope some of the *E "powers that be" take note of this forum!!!!
> ...
> If I wanted an SD ability for some second tv system then I would have purchased an SD PVR. ...


Crimney, if Dish does in fact monitor this forum I hope they don't take what you've gone on and on about to be representative.

I don't see why you upgraded to the 622 It's clearly not meeting your requirements. And don't you think for a second that *many* (most?) of us don't want that SD TV2 and TV1 for distribution throughout the house.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

kappy44 said:


> When talking to a customer rep for HD equipment I again reiterated my displeasure with all the keystrokes required to either program an event or play one back. I could care less about an SD ability on a second TV....I pointed out that the single vs. dual mode defaults interfere with the programming functions and require extensive correction of same to make this DVR user friendly to a customer who wants full dual tuner and playback on a single unit in a high end HD home theater. I want to record my events primarily in HD and watch same on the same single home theater system. If I wanted an SD ability for some second tv system then I would have purchased an SD PVR. This unit has one purpose for me and that is HD at one location, heck if they want to play with dual mode then output the second mode in HD as well via HDMI or component...what nonsense!...I long for the basic programming menu and control that was in the 921 and even the 942 was easier than this. Let's just start with one keystroke to get to my recording list and then lets get rid of crossed out items on the list that were deleted, then lets get rid of this silly priority system...I'll be glad to re-program this nonsense if given the chance!


I have to say the 622 functions was exactly what I needed. I was able to replace two receivers with the one 622 because of its ability to handle two TVs. My primary TV is HD and my second set can only handle SD so it is the perfect solution for me.

As far as the number of keystrokes required to record or playback a program, I don't see them as excessive. Maybe you don't know that you can press the DVR button multiple times instead of having to follow the menus. Press it twice to get a list of the recorded programs (three times for the event list), 1 left arrow button to scroll thru the list, 1 select to pick a program to view, 1 right button to get back to the selection menu and select Play or Resume (maybe 1 or 2 up or down buttons required to get what you want) and there you are watching a recorded program. Selecting a program to record from the EPG is very similar.

I do wish only a single press of the DVR button was required to get to the list of recorded programs instead of the menu containing video on demand (which I will never use), but since your finger is already on the button a double click is not that big of a deal.


----------



## kappy44 (Apr 16, 2006)

I'll say it again that there are lots of choices for SD pvr's, but after the evolution of 921 to 942 to 622 and returning a unit I owned for a leased model I expect the emphasis of this receiver to be on delivering HD recording capability and ease of use while second SD on another monitor not taking precedence over the HD recording functions. With regard to the recording menu my example is when Windows XP came out: If you wanted to go back to the menu setup of old microsoft formats you could or you could remain with the new format....I suggest *E considers that option on this "beta" unit. I have two home theater setups and all my monitors are HD. Its easier for me to split the component or HDMI signal out of this unit and receive HD on two monitors at the same time and that is what is lacking in this "HDPVR" for the "great deal" of trading a unit in that I actually owned.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

kappy, 

:welcome_s 

I believe you are in a huge lucky minority of people having two HT theaters D) and since the majority of content still being delivered to homes is SD and with additional receiver fees, I personally think the hybred nature of the 622 and 942 meets the majority of Dish customers. 

As to the keys requred to record. Well that is a tough job and minimizing keystrokes while provide enough functionality is tought to get right. Just like minimizing clicks on a web site.  I think they got the double DVR button to recorded shows backwards though I understand why they wanted to present the page they did first (And I dont' believe it was to get your VOD dollars). 

I will re-read this thread again and comment more but have to run but I wanted to toss a point or two out before I go.


----------



## kappy44 (Apr 16, 2006)

I have half the keystokes with the 942 (I have the BEV version for my BEV subscription) and long for the ease of the 921 that I sent back for the 622. Am I to assume that the 622 can't accomodate or better said is not planned to support two digital monitors, but was pushed forward to support MPEG 4 (which is not currently broadcast!) and the quote unquote 50 channels we're suppossed to be receiving? So if you follow that out logically in 12-18mos. I won't be able to have the ability to see two separate HD broadcasts on two digital (HD) monitors....will I truly have MPEG4 by then? Or will I be forced to lease or buy some new receiver with even more layers of menus to accomplish the same basic task? 

All sarcasm aside besides the necessary software upgrades the unit will need to correct problems I just dislike that the two modes are geared to a default that makes programming more difficult....I have easily overcome the default, but still don't like the priority system, the crossed out (deleted program), and the added keystrokes.....I went to Harmony 880 remotes to avoid and compress unnecessary commands....the new 622, if inputed into the 880 results is over 14 pages of unique commands....check it out.


----------



## bear paws (Jan 11, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> People without receiver problems are unlikely to get up in the morning, have a cup of Joe, and then say to themself, "Well, off to the Forums to let everyone know that I am having no problems.:hurah:


A good point> HOWEVER most E* subcribers are either not on the internet or at least don't read or know this forum and/or do not participate/post. Judgeing by the read logs [probably by search] of certain topics posted would lead me to believe that more people are are haveing problems than is reflected by this forum. I wonder who the silent majority is. Remember , a very large number of people will put up with minor??annoyances as long it still sort of works and may not be as savy to realize its not a operator malfunction. Hell, they drive on soft tires and blame the big scary trucks.

By the polls, a 200% or 2 to 1 ratio [22no 44yes] skewed or not, problem rate is amazing.

correction; 25.55% report no problem and 61.45% report some or lot of problems. Thats more than amazing.Thats close to a 3 to 1 or 300% more have problems of some degree than not.

Bear!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

kappy44 said:


> I have half the keystokes with the 942 (I have the BEV version for my BEV subscription) and long for the ease of the 921 that I sent back for the 622. Am I to assume that the 622 can't accomodate or better said is not planned to support two digital monitors, but was pushed forward to support MPEG 4 (which is not currently broadcast!) and the quote unquote 50 channels we're suppossed to be receiving? So if you follow that out logically in 12-18mos. I won't be able to have the ability to see two separate HD broadcasts on two digital (HD) monitors....will I truly have MPEG4 by then? Or will I be forced to lease or buy some new receiver with even more layers of menus to accomplish the same basic task?
> 
> All sarcasm aside besides the necessary software upgrades the unit will need to correct problems I just dislike that the two modes are geared to a default that makes programming more difficult....I have easily overcome the default, but still don't like the priority system, the crossed out (deleted program), and the added keystrokes.....I went to Harmony 880 remotes to avoid and compress unnecessary commands....the new 622, if inputed into the 880 results is over 14 pages of unique commands....check it out.


Actually MPEG4 is being broadcast from my understanding for locals. As for half the keystrokes as the 942, would you like to expand on this. I don't have a 942 but I have had a 921 and I personally have not found it half the keystrokes as the 921 for the functions I do especially if you take into account NBR.

I had a 921 also, and yes it was easier to use but provided a lot less functionality. I could not output to other TVs like I can with the 622 and I could not record 3 Local HD channels like I can with the 622. Also, I have found NBR to be a great addition and actually requires a lot less time for me on a weekly basis to program the content I use. The 921 took me a lot time managing my timers and keeping track of them to insure that I got all the programs I watch in the week.

Add the fact that I also could not do things like set up a Dish Pass to find a program I am looking for and let the 622 record it when it finds it. Yes there is definitely a bit more complexity because there is a lot more opportunities for collisions in a named based recording device and the 622 offers a lot more ways to manage how your DVR records the shows you are looking to record. Also the dual mode definitely adds some complexity, but once again this complexity is a trade of for functionality that I believe a lot of people will use. LIke I said, I have not used a 942 but given what I have read the 622 basically works the same way so I am not sure where twice as many key strokes are coming from.

I added the 622 to my 880 Harmony tonight. It only came up as 6 pages. The 921 shows only one. Did not try adding the 942. Have to take a look at the differences.

Everyone has their hot buttons and likes and dislikes.. Some people like more features others find too many features make a device too complex. Personally I am happy (Even with the reboot issues I have ran into) with my move to the 622.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

I've had my 622 for a week, no big issues. I have a strange picture issue that has shown up on some Sat HD channels, which I posted about in it's own thread, but otherwise nothing that would be a concern. 

As to kappy, um, how can you say the 622 has "many more button pushes" than the 942? they have the same menu displays essentially. The "lined out" shows which it is skipping are there on both models. You likely hit the "hide skipped" button on the 942 at some point and don't remember. I find that a great feature, as I can tell quickly when the unit isn't going to record something I want recorded and I can quickly restore that show. 

yes, this menu system isn't as quick and clean as the 921 was, but the 921 couldn't do nearly the same things, such as the NBR features. And you obviously haven't taken the time to comprehend the purpose of priorities if you are complaining about that. Tivo has that, no one complains, it's there for a purpose. If you set up 4 timers, 1 would be ignored each week (the one of lowest priority). But any week one of the other 3 were to be a repeat or not airing, that 4th would automatically record. Or maybe you would like to record off OTA but are using OTA for something else. You could create a priority where if the main show isn't using the OTA, the alternate show could use it. 

there are people who will like that feature, even if you don't. Dish doesn't make this box for you, they make it for everyone, so you have to remember not to view the unit in a vacuum.


----------



## leatherman (Apr 17, 2006)

My VIP622 was installed on 4/4/2006. I had to buy a hdmi to dvi convertor cable to attach the receiver to my SONY 65" HDTV. I have been using DISH HD with a DVI connection for 1 1/2 year with no problems. For about a week, the new VIP622 worked well but, all of a sudden, the DVI signal quit working. I exchanged my $150 Monster hdmi/dvi cable for another thinking it might me a bad cable but no change.
Talked with DISH support on Saturday 4/15 and they first tried to tell me i probably had a bad tv. finally, they put me on hold while they tested an hdmi/dvi cable in their lab and they received similar results. they said they were able to mess with the sequence of power up in the lab and could get it to work and that may work for me on a temporary basis. They said that the engineers would be working to fix the problem and that the fix would be included in a future support download. I cant get the power up sequence to work for me so i am watching everything through the s-video connection through my VCR-its hard to believe but this is yielding better results than a component connection. This sucks. Anyone else having problems? I suspect this was caused by a support download last week.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

bear paws said:


> ...
> correction; 25.55% report no problem and 61.45% report some or lot of problems. Thats more than amazing.Thats close to a 3 to 1 or 300% more have problems of some degree than not.


It would be a mistake to reach that conclusion. This sample is only of those that were drawn to the poll *and* saw fit to participate.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Rogueone said:


> ...
> 
> As to kappy, um, how can you say the 622 has "many more button pushes" than the 942? they have the same menu displays essentially. ...


kappy44 recently joined dbstalk and has weighed in on two threads with four posts that were negative about his 622 and Dish in general and intended not to help address a problem but rather to evoke a reaction. Most of what he has posted is factually incorrect and makes it difficult to understand if he really has found problems. He would do better by simply dropping the hook over the side rather then towing it astern. :lol:


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

leatherman said:


> I cant get the power up sequence to work for me so i am watching everything through the s-video connection through my VCR-its hard to believe but this is yielding better results than a component connection. This sucks. Anyone else having problems? I suspect this was caused by a support download last week.


Well theres no shortage of people who ave mentioned issues with the HDMI connection but that shouldnt have anything to do with your Component connection. If in the HD Setup Menu it's set to HD resolution.. 720p/1080i, and you're feeding the cables to an input on the Sony thats 720p/1080i compatible, needless to say it shold blow away the s-video picture.


----------



## Powie (Apr 9, 2006)

bethlehem said:


> Is the old saying bad news travels fast the case of the 622? It seems that everyday I read new reports of problems with the 622 or the install or both. Are there any good reports out there? A receiver with no problems? Lets hear of some good results, if there are any?


Well not 100% problem free, but pretty close. But I would probably be considered a light TV watcher. The day it was installed I had a couple reboots, but since then it's been smooth. I pretty much only have one thing being recorded weekly, as well as the 622 is in single mode since it's just my GF and I. Occasionally I get some pixelization on video. But I'm pretty satisfied, I upgraded from the 942 to the 622 and am pleased I did.


----------



## BIGBALDITO (Feb 24, 2006)

My replacement 622 came a day earlier than promised. lol

But,

All my prior problems are gone, but now my some of my SD channnels are not as clear as they use to be. Called in and Csr said it was a tv issue. Even though all other channels look clear and dvd pictures are clear. will wait for next update.


----------



## kappy44 (Apr 16, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> kappy44 recently joined dbstalk and has weighed in on two threads with four posts that were negative about his 622 and Dish in general and intended not to help address a problem but rather to evoke a reaction. Most of what he has posted is factually incorrect and makes it difficult to understand if he really has found problems. He would do better by simply dropping the hook over the side rather then towing it astern. :lol:


Nice try....read closer.....the issue is the default setup....which is geared more for second monitor viewing IN SD and there is no choice of another PVR for receiving additional channels in HD via MPEG4 and I noticed you clearly missed my comments on the intended future evolution of HD programming as advertised by *E. As to known problems acknowledged by *E HD support as in need of software that I have reported:

1. Upon activation the unit was hung up on acquiring satellite signal and when prompted to bring up the system info screen it did not but w/o the screen on it then acquired the signal by pressing the system info front panel button....monitored and achknowledged by *E.
2. The screen jitter when watching live or programmed material whil recording other material is similar to early 921 units and is recognized and acknowledged by *E HD support as needing a fix.
3. *E HD support recognizes and acknowledges more options than in previous models have been set to default and is getting similar feed back from others and not just me on the clearing of same (keystroke issue).

As a licensed boat captain having fished and charted in the Caribbean, Atlantic, Gulf, and Pacific with DBS equipment on boat my response to you is you ran afoul of the jetty when you tried to clear port!


----------



## bear paws (Jan 11, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> It would be a mistake to reach that conclusion. This sample is only of those that were drawn to the poll *and* saw fit to participate.


I'm agreeing with you if you would read again the previous paragragh of that post.
It' not ment as a conclusion but mearly a observation of the people that are participating.

Judgeing by the number of new posters and viewers on these topics [ Problems with 211/622's and the ease or lack of use] and the fact that E* has not made a PUSH to convert existing SUBS yet. [ most people in the real world have not heard about the conversion yet except US BLEEDING EDGE TYPES from these forums and the new SUBS] [and when a new SUB does has a unresolved problem they look for and find us] its intresting and telling to see the numbers.

So what I'm trying to say is, yes, most happy ones don't bother to post but the ones that have converted are more likly to be on this forum [thats why they know about it]and we are hearing from them.

Bear1


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

kappy44 said:


> Nice try....read closer.....the issue is the default setup....which is geared more for second monitor viewing IN SD and there is no choice of another PVR for receiving additional channels in HD via MPEG4 ....


you lost me here. I think the problem might be in trying to hurriedly type your thoughts, and make them short and concise, and we miss the intent when we read it.

but if I understand, you seem to be wanting a 2 HD output 622? personally, I expect that to be next years new box. When you look back, logic seems to dictate that the 622 was suppose to be the next evolution from the 921, but the 921 was so bad Dish rushed out the 942 w/o mpeg4. I think we all would do well to realize this, and then the next logical step for Dish will be a 2 HD out tuner.

for right now, in a sense, you are correct that there isn't a single tuner HD dvr for another tv, but there is the 211 for another HD set, just no dvr. And with a simple button push, the 622 becomes a single tv, dual tuner/pip set. I'm just confused at the moment which way you are using it. If you wanted it for it's dual tv feature, you wouldn't have been worried about the single mode usage, or you wanted it for single mode usage and don't seem to have it in that mode. And if you wanted option 3, which is a 2 HD sets receiver, it's pretty clear you need 2 622's for that if you want to view different programming.

So, I'm not saying your wrong, I'm saying I can't tell what your saying to figure out how to correctly responsd  As ot the 942 and 622 being different, their menus are almost identical. except the stupid hit the DVR button twice function. ugh i hate that .


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

As a 942 and 622 user I wanted to weigh in on the "button pushes" issue that has been brought up. As far as I can tell the 2 units are almost identical from a User Interface. The 2 areas I know of off the top of my head where things differ are the search windows, which yes, tend to take a bit more, but they are more advanced, and to get to DVR events or your Schedule. The 622 introduced Movies on Demand, which DISH decided to couple with your DVR Events, aka My Recorings. To view this stuff they decided to change the DVR button to display a menu with "My Recordings" and "Movies on Demand" and call it DISH on Demand. Because of this you have to hit DVR twice now to get to your DVR events and 3 times to to to your schedule. Other than that the number of button presses should be almost identical, if not identical.

Finally, let's keep this thread on topic and keep any bashing out of it. Thanks everyone.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

kappy44 said:


> ...
> As a licensed boat captain having fished and charted in the Caribbean, Atlantic, Gulf, and Pacific with DBS equipment on boat my response to you is you ran afoul of the jetty when you tried to clear port!


Wow, a boat Captain. I knew you were into trolling.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

My installation went very smoothly on 2/28. I would have liked a Dpp44 but they added another DP34 and pulled in two additional lines so it is hard to complain. As far as I know, I have not had any of the reboot problems others have indicated. The only real issue I have is the picture is shifted horizontally to the left. I use the Component output and am able to correct this with the Extron 202xi box that I have between my Extron Switcher and my Electrohome EH8500 CRT projector. I assume at some point we will figure out what is causing the shift and the correction will no longer be needed but it does not affect my use of the box. I am overall very happy with the performance of the 622. At this point my priorities would be SFO HD Locals to give me more flexibility than just having OTA locals and second priority would be to have the USB port enabled to use an external hard drive. 

..Doyle


----------



## kappy44 (Apr 16, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> Wow, a boat Captain. I knew you were into trolling.


Beats chumming in the bathtub with a toy submarine.:lol:


----------



## kappy44 (Apr 16, 2006)

Rogueone said:


> you lost me here. I think the problem might be in trying to hurriedly type your thoughts, and make them short and concise, and we miss the intent when we read it.
> 
> but if I understand, you seem to be wanting a 2 HD output 622? personally, I expect that to be next years new box. When you look back, logic seems to dictate that the 622 was suppose to be the next evolution from the 921, but the 921 was so bad Dish rushed out the 942 w/o mpeg4. I think we all would do well to realize this, and then the next logical step for Dish will be a 2 HD out tuner.
> 
> ...


Good points....yes I use single mode and yes two pvr's would be one solution, but I'm still disappointed in the output options and yes, it is a shame to not have this onboard now and have to wait for another model.


----------



## JimD (Apr 8, 2005)

I started out on a 3000 and 4000 receiver, graduated to the DishPlayer (7200), then on to a pair of 501s and a 508, added a 942 and now replaced it with a 622. I've seen a lot of Dish hardware (and more importantly software) come and go here.

There is *nothing* that compares to the pain I went through on the 7200 (dishplayer). Well, maybe the 921 - I don't know since I never had one.

My reason for posting here and now is to say that despite the minor problems I am seeing with my 622 (the brief looping "stuttered" audio when coming out of a skip, the freezing video when using DVR buttons more than a few presses in either direction, the occasional audio dropout for a second or two, and the infrequent video glitches) I am not unhappy with it.

I know there will be firmware upgrades that will sort this stuff out, it's just a matter of time. My 942 went through this same sort of stuff, and was pretty stable when I traded it in.

I don't use the distribution features of the 622, I use single mode. It's a great receiver and will become moreso once they fix the bugs. 

I do wish they had not put that second menu between me and my recordings, but pressing the button twice won't kill me.


----------



## acxpert (Jan 31, 2006)

I noticed the fan running on my 622 when I left the house this morning which was odd as the tv's were all off. When I turned on the TV a few hours ago I was getting error 061 boot recovery. Went through the reset procedure with tech support and same problem. They said to wait 45 minutes and if it was still doing it that it had to be replaced. It is not even 2 months old, is this a sign of things to come? Any idea how long it will take to get it replaced?

Thanks.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

It took me 4 days to get mine replaced from the time I got the RA number.


----------



## tech_head (Dec 8, 2004)

622 installed on Sat 5/13.
622 dead on Tues 5/16


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

R.i.p. 

Now call and get that replacement dvr quick.


----------

